# Advise on moving to Pietersburg - Polokwane



## Tuxa (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, my husband got a job offer in Pietersburg. Can somebody tell me how life is there? Were should we live? Schools? we need a collegue, highschool and primary school? Thanks guys


----------



## NicP (Nov 25, 2009)

*Info about Polokwane*



Tuxa said:


> Hi, my husband got a job offer in Pietersburg. Can somebody tell me how life is there? Were should we live? Schools? we need a collegue, highschool and primary school? Thanks guys


You can get all info about Polokwane at the MyPolokwane website. Send us a mail if we can be of any assistance


----------

